# [QUERY] Wanting to buy Harman Kardon SoundSticks 3 a.k.a. SoundSticks Wireless



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello Digitians,

Hope everyone here is doing good.

Jumping straight to the question.

My requirements: A good looking and good hearing sound system and hence zero-ed in on the  *Harman Kardon SoundSticks 3*  which are also known as *SoundSticks Wireless* with BlueTooth connectivity and hence the name *Wireless* (For non-knowers).

My input source(s): Primarily my Nexus 6P smartphone or at times my MacBookAir (both via bluetooth connectivity) and also via AUX Cable. *will NOT use the Television as the input source *but just want to enjoy listening to crisp music at a  moderate listening level  (not the usual shor [noise] that comes along with big bulky speakers that are all about noise and less of clarity.

My Choice: As of now have zero-ed in on the Harmon Kardon SoundSticks Wireless as they look stylish and can be a good accessory (apart from listening to good music) in the Living room.  if there are any more options that all you fellow Digitians need to add in, please feel free

My queries: How is the sound clarity of the SoundSticks if any of you have any experience? It is worth the 12.5K price tag that it commands (on Amazon.in) or should I look at other options as well?

My budget: Since the SoundSticks Wireless was my 1st and only choice, so it has a price tag of Rs.12.5K and this is my max budget +/- 2k



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2016)

*Bump


Strange feeling looking at the number of Views on this thread.. #Yawn


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2016)

i think people don't have those stuff here. you may buy, find out, and post a review in the audio review section.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2016)

icebags said:


> i think people don't have those stuff here. you may buy, find out, and post a review in the audio review section.



You, you are right... anyways, thanks.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## bibinjohn (Oct 30, 2016)

i have the wired version of the soundsticks. they are very good. the sound quality is way better than cheap 2.1 channel speakers. i use them for listening music and watching movies.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 31, 2016)

bibinjohn said:


> i have the wired version of the soundsticks. they are very good. the sound quality is way better than cheap 2.1 channel speakers. i use them for listening music and watching movies.



Aah... Thank you very much for the reply. Appreciate it.


----------

